# Motorway Aires - safe for overnight stays - or not?



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I posted a reply to a question on another Motorhome forum in which I said – 'In France do not use Motorway Aires for overnight stops, they are okay for short stops, they are not as safe as Aires in towns and villages.'

I was rebuked in a reply and told that was not correct – Motorway Aires are safe.

Opinions please.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Impossible to give a specific answer, they all vary - we have stayed on autoroute aires safely - great ones with excellent tourist facilities. We generally stay NEAR others and have never had a problem.

We have also stayed on the small rest aires without the full facilities and have been safe every time 

BUT we choose carefully where to stop - NOT near a large city and definitely between the peage barriers i.e. if anyone wanted to visit us they would have to pay for the privilege and of course they would then be on camera as all vehicles are filmed frequently.......

We have also driven into and out of village or town aires as the area felt wrong, perhaps too derelict or just felt unsafe.....

So the only answer is to judge each one at the time and if you are not happy, move on - there are plenty more of each available.

Dave


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

The people who tend to suggest that the motorway aires are not safe tend to be those with a vested interest (no names etc).
As with most things you have to do your own risk assessment and we tend to park up beside others no matter the site.
We have "money" and "cards" which we would willingly surrender to anyone and any prospective thief would have to be clever to work out where we hide the rest.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Anywhere is "safe" until someone stops there and gets gassed. :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well whenever there is a robbery post (and there are never that many) they quite often seem to be motorway service stations.

I wouldnt want to stop on one. People coming and going all hours. I like quiet after I go to bed!

I suppose I can see the point if your mid Peage but its so easy to get off the motorway and find a wild camp or aire. Where I end up stopping the night is part of the enjoyment to me so I would feel a night on a motorway would be a waste and not really part of the holiday. Mind you at the rate I go maybe I should use them. It took me a month to get as far as Switzerland last year.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

The only motorway aire that we have overnighted on is La Baie de Somme Aire near Abbeville. Tuggers pull in there also. Go down to the farthest end away from the lorry parking. Good view from the tower over the bay. We find it a convenient stoppover on way towards Rouen, having caught an early evening ferry over from Dover. Must have stopped there a dozen times now, and always felt safe. The peage fee pays for the aire.

As said before, if you don't feel safe then move on - this applies to all aires (and campsites, for that matter).

DavidL


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We used to stop on Toll road rest areas but usually the larger ones that had parking for Motorhomes and Caravans away from the trucks, toilets and short stay parking.
These were small ring roads through or round a small copse with pick nic tables and facilites.

Always felt safe as I figured any perp would have to go via a toll and security to get away.

Ray.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Motorway aires*

Although not very experienced travellers, we would not choose to sleep overnight on a motorway Aire. Our thinking is there are more opportunities for theft, damage, attack where there is a quick getaway.

We are not comfortable resting for more than an hour or so where you are in full view of hundreds of vehicles.

Sundial


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Been driving to Spain by motorhome for something like 16 years and as we tend to go early March and again in October most of the aires are shut. Always stop overnight on the motorway service station aires, park in the car parking section in sight of the shop and never had the slightest problem. Don't stay in the lorry section as there can be all kinds of nationalities there and you are hidden between large vehicles. It is also inevitable that you will be near to a fridge lorry which will have it's generator going on and off all night. :x 

Mike


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

dalspa said:


> The only motorway aire that we have overnighted on is La Baie de Somme Aire near Abbeville. Tuggers pull in there also. Go down to the farthest end away from the lorry parking. Good view from the tower over the bay. We find it a convenient stoppover on way towards Rouen, having caught an early evening ferry over from Dover. Must have stopped there a dozen times now, and always felt safe. The peage fee pays for the aire.
> 
> As said before, if you don't feel safe then move on - this applies to all aires (and campsites, for that matter).
> 
> DavidL


Another vote for Baie de Somme service area for a great stopover! And, as said, parking in the caravan area is the best. We've seen the police patrolling frequently, which provides additional assurance.

There is free wi-fi in, and directly around, the service station building. A bit too far to reach from the van, so we usually park outside the building on arrival to use the loos and wi-fi, then re-locate for the evening and overnight to the quiet caravan parking area complete with picnic tables and pleasant countryside views etc.

I believe there are free hook-ups that can be used in the designated motorhome area, but we prefer the quieter location with the caravans.

Mike


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We stay on motorway aires

We were neither gassed nor robbed :lol: 

I think you need to be aware of where you are, does it feel safe?

We never do toll routes, and yes we have the hound from hell,

But some are really lovely places to spend a quick stopover 

A75, Junctions 5/6 aire Veyre South bound is a lovely stopover with walks directly from it, or cycle ride

Aldra


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Yep - used motorway aires on regular occassions = since 1973!!!!

Never had any issues.....Just choose them carefully.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

We have stayed on loads. Never had any issues. The only thing I have learned is not to park with the lorries, as you are bound to be next to one whose refridgeration unit will be stop-starting all night!

Morph


----------



## captainking (Jun 16, 2005)

Have used quite a few Aires when we travel down to SW France (Cayriech) either the Paris or Rouen routes since 2005 we keep away from city ones we have our favourites on the autoroute that are tree lined and very quiet
so far never had any problems, I always pick my spot, got a good alarm thats on when we sleep. only once north of Limoges we were woken at 1 am when eastern children were jumping on our car trailer, not a problem after i poked my head out! 

Enjoy just be aware anything can happen anytime anywhere if you are in the wrong place at the wrong time, it's a throw of the dice but that's life!

Cap't


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Another vote for "I have used motorway aires and would again" camp.
Always the busy one's with service areas, the very quiet small ones and you are to isolated if anything did happen...

Already you have people giving a thumbs up for "Bai de Somme", great spot we have also done this many times.. BUT here on the forums there are tales "dont stop there" !!!!
Maybe like most of us I choose the stop depending on circumstances and how the trip is going.. In the early days of motorhoming I knew nothing of village aires so the motorway services seemed the place to head for, now a little more experienced I would locate a proper camping car services.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

We have stayed on a few. On Petrol Station Aires. Usually, we park facing the Service Station cash desk, in sight of the cashier.

We have stayed on those without a service station and had not trouble.

And we have stayed on Aire De Service Camping Car and have had trouble.

But I do prefer a campsites where we have had our fair share of bother. 

*We have had plenty of arguments. Mostly from territorial fruit loops from countries other than the ones we have been staying in.
*Had camping gear stolen (returned on one occasion)
*Had attempted break-ins 

We were up in the Cairngorms recently in the middle of nowhere when a fecking eejit in a Subaru Impreza (Scooby) decided to come rallying at 10pm narrowly missing the van sliding the back end around.




TM


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

Not stayed on the Somme one for an overnight...but there is a back road that takes you right up to the back of it...so I guess any riff-raff could easily make an escape...have stayed on other quiet aires on toll sections and never had a problem!. We are off to France in 3 weeks and will be doing a stop on one.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We use them and don't have problems, other than noise. I can't see much problem with any on toll motorways. I wouldn't use one close to a big city as the local bad boys might travel out for a look around to see what was easy pickings and never close to Barcelona based on what I have read, Alan.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

our problem is

Will anyone try to break in ?
.

If so we would be filling out forms for the foreseeable future

A gentle giant but not one I'd like to meet in a motorhome uninvited

Having said that never has anyone approached the van or we would know

It's like everything I life

Sometimes you may be unlucky

Mostly not

Aldra


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

Stanner said:


> Anywhere is "safe" until someone stops there and gets gassed. :wink:


Rotfl...... :lol:


----------



## missbusybusy (Jun 11, 2010)

We think Motorway Aires are safe,
But if it does not feel right don't stop move on to another, no different to anywhere really


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Odd isn't it ? The Caravan Club publish a list ( Night Halts on Motorway Service Areas) and most people would not think twice about a night halt on a UK motorway ( apart from cost...) but the same Handbook warns, very strongly, against night halts on European motorways.

You do see some sights however. We spent an evening on an Italian motorway service area ( Casteggio-Casatisma - see MHF database) in the company of two van loads of young ladies and their very assorted children plying their trade with the lorry drivers. How many of these drivers give a thought to the children that they have spread over Europe I wonder ?

G


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

"You do see some sights however. We spent an evening on an Italian motorway service area ( Casteggio-Casatisma - see MHF database) in the company of two van loads of young ladies and their very assorted children plying their trade with the lorry drivers. How many of these drivers give a thought to the children that they have spread over Europe I wonder ? "

Sorry, Grizzly, can't let that one pass. 
All the nasty lorry drivers' fault, is it ?
They put the vans there, did they ?
And all the young ladies are " victims ", are they ?
Not one of them is there willingly ?
And none of them realise where babies come from ?

TC


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The last 20 years or so has seen a complete redefinition of victimhood. Now many guilty of criminal behaviour, immorality or both are excused or sympathised with because it's not their fault. They are victims. Anyone who has had a bad experience has become a victim. 

It used to apply to people who had been killed or badly injured.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

ThursdaysChild said:


> Sorry, Grizzly, can't let that one pass.
> All the nasty lorry drivers' fault, is it ?
> They put the vans there, did they ?
> And all the young ladies are " victims ", are they ?
> ...


Hang on a minute TC !

I didn't use the words " nasty" or " victims" or imply either !

Both lorry drivers and Roma ladies are "victims" if you like; of circumstances. The Roma ladies need to earn a living. When you have small children to care for and not a great deal of chance of a steady job, then being a prostitute is one way to earn a living that allows them time with their children during the day. The lorry drivers are also victims of a world that has come to demand fresh food transported from all over the place and fast; they have to be away from home for long periods and don't have money or time for luxuries like hotels hotels etc so must spend their off-time in their cabs. I imagine they are subject to the same biological urges as most human beings.

I guess that neither party is there entirely willingly frankly.

I am sure that these Roma ladies, more than most, realise where babies come from. Getting contraception in Italy if you are not in the top echelons of society and able to pay, is not entirely straightforward however. Making sure that your lorry driver client is willing to use a condom might well not be possible and not everyone can tolerate or use the pill.

Yes, I feel sorry that these ladies might well be forced into being prostitutes and wonder about the future of their children. While we were there they asked us for paper and we gave them both paper and pencils which they took off and started to give what looked like lessons to their children.

Trust me, the encounter touched us both but I make no value judgements on the lifestyles of people that I do not know.

G


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*stopping on aires*

What I find interesting about this thread and so many others is what

pushes people's buttons and what it says about them............

"I can't let that one pass..............what???............why does

it annoy,upset, there was nothing there in the post.................but your

objection and laughing at the women involved (don't know where

babies come from) who of course have sex with complete strangers as

a bit of a laugh.....WELL I can't let that one pass Can I


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

to get back on topic, :roll: I wouldn't stop overnight on an autoroute aire, mainly due to the reasons stated by BarryD - noise and lots of activity. Even if I was very tired after a long drive I would rather come off the autoroute and find somewhere quiet.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi Webby

"How many of these drivers give a thought to the children that they have spread over Europe I wonder ?"

If that ain't pinning the blame solely on the drivers, then I don't know what is !

I hold no brief for lorry drivers, long or short haul, but I do bridle at one-sided insinuations.

TC


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

ThursdaysChild said:


> Hi Webby
> 
> "How many of these drivers give a thought to the children that they have spread over Europe I wonder ?"
> 
> TC


No TC; it was pinning no "blame" whatsoever but simply stating a fact.

I would be very surprised if any of the lorry drivers gave a thought to the possibility of their one-night stand becoming pregnant. From what little I know of "organised" brothels then great care is taken to ensure that the workers there do not become pregnant and it would seem, if I was a lorry driver, reasonable for me to assume that the young ladies in the lorry park were taking the same precautions. It is clear, looking at the diverse origins of the children there, that this is not so however.

I think many of the drivers would be quite upset to learn that they had children living rough as these children were.

Perhaps my original phrasing was not as careful as it could have been but I can assure you that I am not blaming any party or casting any aspersions on their morals or anything else. I see it all as rather tragic and it did put a bit of a blight on our holiday to be confronted with something so sad that we had not given a thought to before.

G


----------

